# Owner update



## jbteal (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks to all you on TUG went to a update I asked them about the lawsuit in Sevierville they new nothing ask them about the suspensions they new nothing asked them why I lost points and Arp because they changed my use year no answer asked them why they started the new Website at the worst time during summer travel season she said that's a good question by this time there was nothing wrong with my ownership sent me on my way thanks to reading all the information and getting educated that was a easy  $125


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 10, 2017)

TUG is growing faster with the upgrade that happened this year.  It's showing up in the search engines better and people are landing here more often for improved education on their ownerships.  Other social media like the FB group is also growing more rapidly.

Sometimes we get a little TOO over-analytic here but for the most part it's just super helpful info and a way to keep a solid beat on what's happening with our ownerships.  Arming owners with information helps them better navigate these sales meetings.

Good post!


----------



## comicbookman (Jun 12, 2017)

so, spent the weekend at kingsgate in Williamsburg (one of our favorite resorts.  Not posh, but well maintained with unique amenities like game rooms with unlimited play on actual arcade games, bar at the pools, adult only pool, tennis etc). Nice functional 2 bedroom.  Went to the owners update so I could vent about the website.  Parking pass personnel were insistent, but polite.  Pushing the did you sign up for the new benefits when you signed up for the new website line.  Tried to imply auto-upgrade was one of these additional benefits that required an additional sign up.  Acted surprised when I explained already have that just by signing in to the new site.  They also claimed that Williamsburg no longer has a "sales staff", just people to help owners.  My daughter commented on that line all weekend.  Hot lunch was roasted chicken, potatoes and green beans, not bad.  Group presentation was not long, but no questions allowed during group.  Descent presenter, only stretched the truth through implication, no outright lies.  emphasized that wyndham is the worlds largest hotel company and that they are making it easier for owners to take advantage of that.  One on one was almost fun.  We of course were a priority one account.  We are platinum VIP (my mistake), and I suspect they would love to have our Alexandria deed in CWA.    Explained to our salesmen all that is wrong with the new website (he seemed fairly new), then got passed to the priority one saleswomen.  Started in with her about website as well,  She made the usual excuses.  I pointed out there is no excuse for the worlds largest hotel company to flub a booking engine.  She tried to sell me CWA because the MF's are lower.  When I pointed out that our average MF's are even lower and going up sower, she got frustrated and kept repeating that CWA was an average so it was better.  I also said I prefer to own a deed rather than a membership.  This got her to give up and we filled out the survey and went to gifting.  No manager or closer, no pricing or pointing out what is wrong with our membership, and no signing up for additional benefits.  Total time almost exactly 90 minutes, including eating lunch.  More than half of the time was the group presentation, which is not horrible.  I even learned something new, that you can use Wyndham reward points for cottages.com rentals.  It is clear that the sales people are getting hammered on the website issues by owners. (as they should).


----------



## iaminak (Jun 12, 2017)

I went to an update at Smokies Lodge this morning and had a similar experience. Sixty minutes was all we had to stay and breakfast/group presentation took 45 of it. Same as above, it was pretty low key, focusing on all the beautiful resorts, largest hotel company, etc. and did not allow any questions till we broke out with salesperson. 

I had one question about credit pool going away and how they were phasing it out and could tell right away our sales guy knew nothing about actually owning so I didn't even bother. He used his 15 minutes shaking his head in disbelief that we weren't interested in making a purchase that would save us money. I so wanted to attack that theory to watch him squirm but decided it wasn't worth it. Got out with my $100 and headed to the water park.


----------



## dagger1 (Jun 12, 2017)

iaminak said:


> I went to an update at Smokies Lodge this morning and had a similar experience. Sixty minutes was all we had to stay and breakfast/group presentation took 45 of it. Same as above, it was pretty low key, focusing on all the beautiful resorts, largest hotel company, etc. and did not allow any questions till we broke out with salesperson.
> 
> I had one question about credit pool going away and how they were phasing it out and could tell right away our sales guy knew nothing about actually owning so I didn't even bother. He used his 15 minutes shaking his head in disbelief that we weren't interested in making a purchase that would save us money. I so wanted to attack that theory to watch him squirm but decided it wasn't worth it. Got out with my $100 and headed to the water park.


I wonder what would happen if someone stood up in the "no questions" group meeting and began asking about the new website problems and all of the degraded ownership benefits..?


----------



## iaminak (Jun 12, 2017)

I was hoping someone would! The room was heavy with VIPs...


----------



## comicbookman (Jun 12, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> I wonder what would happen if someone stood up in the "no questions" group meeting and began asking about the new website problems and all of the degraded ownership benefits..?



They deflect and ask you to wait until the one on ones.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 12, 2017)

So what is the verdict on how often they want you to attend? Are they stepping up Owner's Updates because of the new website, or will they see your last update and leave you alone. 

We are heading into our first stay with our own points, but we just did a horrid three hour update at Midtown 45 about two months ago. I've already told the kids that if we can't get out of going that I give them permission to misbehave. I need to order those TUG t-shirts for the kids to wear over their swimsuits.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 12, 2017)

bendadin said:


> ....
> we just did a horrid three hour update at Midtown 45 about two months ago. I've already told the kids that if we can't get out of going that I give them permission to misbehave. I need to order those TUG t-shirts for the kids to wear over their swimsuits.



Don't know the ages of the kids, but I could train my young nephews into spewing facts back to the salesman's lies .. some boys HIGH PITCH voices really can carry over then entire room and down the hall ... bet you could cut your tour time down to 10-15 minutes. Bring baggies to fill as you leave.

I bet that stunt would get you on the DNT list (Do Not Tour).


----------



## markb53 (Jun 12, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So what is the verdict on how often they want you to attend? Are they stepping up Owner's Updates because of the new website, or will they see your last update and leave you alone.
> 
> We are heading into our first stay with our own points, but we just did a horrid three hour update at Midtown 45 about two months ago. I've already told the kids that if we can't get out of going that I give them permission to misbehave. I need to order those TUG t-shirts for the kids to wear over their swimsuits.



I did three updates in a little over a week once. Easiest $350.00 I've made. They don't seem to care how recently you've been to an "update". If they haven't made their quota for the day, they want you. They do take no for an answer, if you don't want to go to the update. You just have to keep saying it. Don't say anything other than "NO".


----------



## spackler (Jun 12, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> I bet that stunt would get you on the DNT list (Do Not Tour).



I would honestly pay money to get on that list. 

To never be bothered again by the parking pass people?  Totally worth it.


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 12, 2017)

spackler said:


> I would honestly pay money to get on that list.
> 
> To never be bothered again by the parking pass people?  Totally worth it.


Ha!  New option for the existing owner as an *"upgrade".......*  ???


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 12, 2017)

Would most likely cost us $75 for each checkin.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 12, 2017)

spackler said:


> I would honestly pay money to get on that list.
> 
> To never be bothered again by the parking pass people?  Totally worth it.



after I got on the list I would demand my update. They let me go but they wouldn't give me a prize. That lasted a while, then they wouldn't let me go at all
they wouldn't even let me have breakfast


----------



## BellaWyn (Jun 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> after I got on the list I would demand my update. They let me go but they wouldn't give me a prize. That lasted a while, then they wouldn't let me go at all
> they wouldn't even let me have breakfast


So, post-settlement are you still on the DNT, presuming you are still considered an owner?  

Or would they have you on a different list if you are traveling as a guest of an owner?


----------



## ronparise (Jun 12, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> So, post-settlement are you still on the DNT, presuming you are still considered an owner?
> 
> Or would they have you on a different list if you are traveling as a guest of an owner?


I haven't been to one of the resorts  since my suspension. And I will be traveling with an owner or as a guest next time
So I don't know what going to happen

I'll definitely go to a meeting if it's offered. And I'll report back here


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> I haven't been to one of the resorts  since my suspension. And I will be traveling with an owner or as a guest next time
> So I don't know what going to happen
> 
> I'll definitely go to a meeting if it's offered. And I'll report back here



Bet - I am not the only one who would like to see the video of that presentation / when does it come out on Youtube


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 13, 2017)

I am also on a DNT. But I did make it in to one... after they scheduled me in the morning, I showed up, and they were "full" (Lie number 1). Another salesman sees me there and says, are you here for the presentation? I said yes, but I was told it was full. He got a strange look on his face and said, "no, we're not full. C'mon." He then goes to check me in and lo and behold, there's another problem... they need me to come back in the afternoon. (Apparently afternoon sessions are for "training" because all the good marks are sent to morning sessions. And they didn't want me to taint the "good" mark population.)

Long story short, I eventually got to the presentation but was not able to get what I wanted (shocker). But I gave them every opportunity to sell me. No problem with gifting.

Ron, when you travel on someone else's account I think you'll be invited to tour. Unless you are on a very very special DNT list. That was my experience. I was insisting I was on the DNT list, and they said, "No, you're good to go... let me schedule you in." (At Midtown 45... a location I know I never want to do a presentation). But I was traveling on another account so that's why I wasn't marked as a DNT then...


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 13, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Ron, when you travel on someone else's account I think you'll be invited to tour. Unless you are on a very very special DNT list. .



I am pretty sure they have a picture of Ron up in every sales center with the caption "Do Not Market To This Guy".


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 13, 2017)

Still attending sales meetings hoping for better answers. It is like insanity to expect any. Trying to say fees are too high for me, they instead offer me more points and triple the fees and wonder why I wasn't excited to hear the great offer. This was my last meeting at the smoky mountain two weeks ago. At least it is easier to get out before 3 hours and I was happy to spend the time before I checked in since we arrived early and we're waiting for our room.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 14, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So what is the verdict on how often they want you to attend? Are they stepping up Owner's Updates because of the new website, or will they see your last update and leave you alone.
> 
> We are heading into our first stay with our own points, but we just did a horrid three hour update at Midtown 45 about two months ago. I've already told the kids that if we can't get out of going that I give them permission to misbehave. I need to order those TUG t-shirts for the kids to wear over their swimsuits.



The answer is YES, they want to update me on their new system. They promised only 60 minutes with the gift up front.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 15, 2017)

So I did the update. I was out in 60 minutes. There were only two owners at the update. The other twenty plus people were guests in for the 120 minutes. 

What I was told:

CWA:
I have zero ARP as a resale owner.
It reverts back to Wyndham at owner's death. 

And I'm not eligible for their member's only credit card with no developer points. 

They sure do make you feel like a second class citizen.


----------



## nicemann (Jun 15, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So I did the update. I was out in 60 minutes. There were only two owners at the update. The other twenty plus people were guests in for the 120 minutes.
> 
> What I was told:
> 
> ...



Love the part that it reverts back to Wyndhams at the owners death.  So when we die our family can't get it, or are they saying the original sucker that bought the developer points we lose our points?  We need to write a book of funny things sales says.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 15, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Love the part that it reverts back to Wyndhams at the owners death.  So when we die our family can't get it, or are they saying the original sucker that bought the developer points we lose our points?  We need to write a book of funny things sales says.



He said that Wyndham can change the rules with CWA since it is not deeded. So that woul really stink if you paid the big bucks for one of these contracts. 

Another thing: The minimum points that Wyndham will sell a resale owner is 250k. It used to be 64k but they changed that with the new website rules. 

He also said that blending CWA and plus points under the same member number will make things not work properly and that they should be under different member numbers. Is their a choice?


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 15, 2017)

bendadin said:


> He also said that blending CWA and plus points under the same member number will make things not work properly and that they should be under different member numbers. Is their a choice?



This might make sense. 
It's possible that the arp logic might not function the same for both types of points.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 15, 2017)

bendadin said:


> So I did the update. I was out in 60 minutes. There were only two owners at the update. The other twenty plus people were guests in for the 120 minutes.
> 
> What I was told:
> 
> ...




None of that seems correct to me. You have the same ARP as every other CWA owner. I don't own CWA as I prefer to be deeded but I haven't seen a single CWA owner say anything here on TUG that a CWA contract is only valid for the owner's lifetime and reverts back to Wyndham upon said owners death. Maybe someone has read their contract and can tell us what it says.

If they think they can get you to buy they suddenly "find a deal that just came in" for varying amounts of far less points.

What a load of b.s he/she told you about the credit card. They will try to get anyone with a heartbeat signed up for their crappy credit card.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 15, 2017)

I have been denied the Wyndham card twice recently during their sales pitch but still have one and pay it off monthly. They told me the reason I was denied the newest card was because I had spoken to Ovation. I have repeatedly turned down CWA because I value my deeds. Am I wrong, as the salesmen keep saying access is the only course for me?


----------



## nicemann (Jun 15, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> None of that seems correct to me. You have the same ARP as every other CWA owner. I don't own CWA as I prefer to be deeded but I haven't seen a single CWA owner say anything here on TUG that a CWA contract is only valid for the owner's lifetime and reverts back to Wyndham upon said owners death. Maybe someone has read their contract and can tell us what it says.
> 
> If they think they can get you to buy they suddenly "find a deal that just came in" for varying amounts of far less points.
> 
> What a load of b.s he/she told you about the credit card. They will try to get anyone with a heartbeat signed up for their crappy credit card.



I agree their credit card is crap.  Earn 2 points for gas, utility, grocery stores.  I have one credit just for gas that is always 5% cash back no annual fee, credit card that gives 2% cash back on all purchases with no annual fee.  As for the 5 to 3 points depending on which one you get for Wyndham hotels/timeshare fees, once again total crap.  Lot's of cards give that kind of percent and you are not locked down to only Wyndham properties.

So 100,000 points is $600 in MFs.  100,000 spent on my 2% cash back is $2,000 dollars, even if you bought all groceries or gas for that 100,000 you still paid $50,000 which is only worth 1.2 cents per dollar spent.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 15, 2017)

Nomad34 said:


> I have been denied the Wyndham card twice recently during their sales pitch but still have one and pay it off monthly. They told me the reason I was denied the newest card was because I had spoken to Ovation. I have repeatedly turned down CWA because I value my deeds. Am I wrong, as the salesmen keep saying access is the only course for me?



Did you actually apply for that card and were denied or was it just that the salesperson told you that you weren't eligible? 

I would hang on to those deeds because with a deed you actually own something. CWA is just a contract that gives you the use of the of points and you don't actually own anything. You can call me old school but contracts can be broken, reneged upon; deeds are yours period. Well, yours as long as you don't default on your maintenance fees and lose them to foreclosure.

In years past we enjoyed getting the gift cards and other freebies from going to the updates and sales presentations. And periodically we did buy to get where we are now. It used to be that we did actually learn some new things when we went to the updates say prior to 2009 but that isn't the case now. We've finally quit going because the outright lies and manipulation have become so blatant that it is hard to stomach and offends us. Hearing that we won't be able to use what we paid a great deal of money for or any of the other b.s. nonsense we've heard gets us both upset and casts a pall over our vacation time. We truly do enjoy our stays at the resort so much more since we quit going to the updates/sales presentations. 

So many of us are a great deal more knowledgeable than we were in the past. I know that I've learned so much here on on TUG and have found TUG to be an accurate and reliable source of information about any changes or new developments in Wyndham. You can safely assume that anything the salespeople tell you isn't true. Take your gifts, enjoy the rest of your vacation and tell your spouse, SO, family, friends who may be there with you how much the people on TUG will enjoy hearing your story about the update. We do seem to enjoy refuting what they say and reviling them for saying it.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 15, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> What a load of b.s he/she told you about the credit card. They will try to get anyone with a heartbeat signed up for their crappy credit card.



I have the Wyndham card but now they are saying that they have a credit card for developer only members that pays 15x the rewards.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 15, 2017)

One of the best things that he said was that the automatic upgrade will never change your room view and that I simply had no idea since I wasn't VIP. Well that isn't what I read here. 

Also he said that his grandfather founded Shell.


----------



## nicemann (Jun 15, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I have the Wyndham card but now they are saying that they have a credit card for developer only members that pays 15x the rewards.



I have not read anywhere of them having that.  It would make no sense for them to do that.  The credit card fees they charge the merchants would not cover that reward program.


----------



## raygo123 (Jun 15, 2017)

bendadin said:


> One of the best things that he said was that the automatic upgrade will never change your room view and that I simply had no idea since I wasn't VIP. Well that isn't what I read here.
> 
> Also he said that his grandfather founded Shell.


Is his grandfather Al Gore?

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrob (Jun 16, 2017)

bendadin said:


> He said that Wyndham can change the rules with CWA since it is not deeded. So that woul really stink if you paid the big bucks for one of these contracts.
> 
> Another thing: The minimum points that Wyndham will sell a resale owner is 250k. It used to be 64k but they changed that with the new website rules.
> 
> He also said that blending CWA and plus points under the same member number will make things not work properly and that they should be under different member numbers. Is their a choice?



Obviously, Wyndham can change the rules of BOTH CWA and CWP. Unless you have bought a fixed week, you are subject to these rule changes whether you own a UDI or CWA contract. 

It's an outright lie that they will only sell a minimum of 250K points. This has been discussed before. The new website has nothing to do with that.

More hogwash regarding "not blending" CWA and CWP in the same member number. 

I really do not understand why sales people say things that are so obviously wrong... are they really that ill-informed? Or are they really willing to lie and say anything they think might help make the sale?


----------



## Braindead (Jun 16, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I have zero ARP as a resale owner..


If you go back. Next  time ask them to show you that in the new supplement


----------



## Nomad34 (Jun 16, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Did you actually apply for that card and were denied or was it just that the salesperson told you that you weren't eligible?
> 
> I would hang on to those deeds because with a deed you actually own something. CWA is just a contract that gives you the use of the of points and you don't
> 
> ...


----------



## Alan B. (Jun 22, 2017)

Bigrob said:


> Obviously, Wyndham can change the rules of BOTH CWA and CWP. Unless you have bought a fixed week, you are subject to these rule changes whether you own a UDI or CWA contract
> 
> More hogwash regarding "not blending" CWA and CWP in the same member number.
> 
> I really do not understand why sales people say things that are so obviously wrong... are they really that ill-informed? Or are they really willing to lie and say anything they think might help make the sale?



New sales pitch! I own CWP at the Platinum level and have steered clear of CWA which has a MF higher than I am paying (Steamboat Springs). Sales is offering an "add on deed" saying that CWA units are not visible to CWP owners even at the 10-month point! I figured more and more of units would become CWA over time and could be booked prior to the 10-month window by CWA owners, but I also have always heard that ALL remaining inventory would show at 10-months regardless if in CWA or CWP. More bovine excrement or have they changed (again)?


----------



## Alan B. (Jun 22, 2017)

Alan B. said:


> New sales pitch! I own CWP at the Platinum level and have steered clear of CWA which has a MF higher than I am paying (Steamboat Springs). Sales is offering an "add on deed" saying that CWA units are not visible to CWP owners even at the 10-month point! I figured more and more of units would become CWA over time and could be booked prior to the 10-month window by CWA owners, but I also have always heard that ALL remaining inventory would show at 10-months regardless if in CWA or CWP. More bovine excrement or have they changed (again)?



Met with rep again (silly me) and asked him for something in writing that says that CWP owners cannot see all inventory during the SRP.  He still maintained that some CWA inventory is not shown to CWP owners but he didn't offer proof.  I don't buy it and I didn't buy it!!!


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 22, 2017)

Alan B. said:


> Met with rep again (silly me) and asked him for something in writing that says that CWP owners cannot see all inventory during the SRP.  He still maintained that some CWA inventory is not shown to CWP owners but he didn't offer proof.  I don't buy it and I didn't buy it!!!



The only CWA inventory a CWP owner would not see is during the ARP window. Points are points at 10 months. Doesn't matter the type. The salesperson is either lying or doesn't know the rules.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jun 22, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> The only CWA inventory a CWP owner would not see is during the ARP window. Points are points at 10 months. Doesn't matter the type. The salesperson is either lying or doesn't know the rules.


You're too kind. *He knows the rules. It's his job.* Which leaves just one alternative. That's why they're called sales weasels.


----------



## cayman01 (Jun 22, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> You're too kind. *He knows the rules. It's his job.* Which leaves just one alternative. That's why they're called sales weasels.



I've been to a few updates over the last few months. There are weasels for sure, and there are others who truly have no idea about the product. They are not all wily sales guys.


----------



## needhelp (Jun 27, 2017)

comicbookman said:


> They deflect and ask you to wait until the one on ones.


Yes, we went to National Harbor update( to get parking refunded) and someone tried to start a conversation about the website. The presenter quickly moved on.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 2, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Did you actually apply for that card and were denied or was it just that the salesperson told you that you weren't eligible?
> 
> I would hang on to those deeds because with a deed you actually own something. CWA is just a contract that gives you the use of the of points and you don't actually own anything. You can call me old school but contracts can be broken, reneged upon; deeds are yours period. Well, yours as long as you don't default on your maintenance fees and lose them to foreclosure.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am holding on in hopes of something more than the $3000 owed to Buy a Timeshare that scammed me. I am working with an attorney with the Federal Trade Commission on another scam and hope he can help me later. When my grandchildren all said to sell, I felt desperate in 2015 but now my daughter and I have enjoyed using all of the 402,000 points each year and will continue until I sell. I was able to rent out a few thousand and the proceeds helped just as I needed it. At 83 on a fixed income we need whatever we can get legally.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 2, 2017)

We were just at Wyndham Nashville for a week.  We were never even offered an owners' update . . . only the in-room survey, that would take 10-15 minutes.  We initially said we would do it (no gifting!) but then cancelled a couple of days later due to scheduling on our end.  No hard sale or push for anything from them.  I'm thinking our ownership record may be flagged due to buying resale.

As for the website upgrade, yes, a real PITA . . . not sure why they chose the busy season unless to provide some drama and "need" to go to the owner updates.


----------



## bestpal38 (Jul 2, 2017)

spackler said:


> I would honestly pay money to get on that list.
> 
> To never be bothered again by the parking pass people?  Totally worth it.


I think I am now on that list. I guess I'll find out in a few weeks.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you TUG for all of the good answers that we will never get from the salesmeb. The past two visits at the Smokies were easily exited but very hard for the new salesman they had told me were the experts (lol). I did go to the lodge since that was where my ownership is just to question the exit from CWA  voted on in December by the trust but no one knew anything about it. They did everything they could to convince me CWA was my only hope.  I did visit Fairfield Bay in hopes to find the office in Little Rock where my letters are returned but decided against it since the person at the lodge had said "all deeds are in Orlando".
Lies about " we don't have a sales meeting here " are now standard. I would not attend if my daughter didn't insist that they owe me to hear my story. The first question is about "recininds" from sales in previous meetings. One was with the "Pathways" which brought many questions as I took it back to my trustees and immediately rescinded. The other was in Orlando when I bought a "Discover package" and gave them my Discover Card check which they tore up and told the salesman to never take one if those again and to get another "valid" check from me. Discover said they would have  honored the check if it had been sent but I was glad they tire it up.  That did cost me a credit score reduction as I didn't know they reported it to Transunion.  
I couldn't find a two bedroom in Orlando for my 83rd birthday to celebrate with classmates from Tampa area so I decided to use my 51,000 RCI point in reserve. Has a wonderful 2 bedroom lockout at vacation resorts but had to attend sales meeting (3 before exit) but learned that Worldmark owns all Wyndham hotels and Wyndham doesn't own RCI. Also I paid more than I should have as they didn't use my 51,000 points as I needed 58,000 and I could just pay the money instead. Now I lost the 51,000 and again scammed out of money by fast talkers. 
I love my Fairfield purchase but very disappointed with the sales tactics that stole my grandchildrens trust from me because they became wise to their lies. 
I will be going back to the Smokies two more times this year and to the Lake Lure in October for the first and probably last time. Will probably attend sakes again if my daughter insists so we don't have to eat "dog food" the next week. Maybe they will have me on the DNT LIST.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 3, 2017)

My grandchildren who removed their deeds from the trust want to get rid of them noiw as they have trouble booking at the time they can go and with three children they need more than their points allow. They have Thanksgiving week at fairway forest in sapphire valley(126,000) and 77_000 at the Smokies governor crossing.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 3, 2017)

After signing with Buy a Timeshare for the $3000. I called to tell them I wanted to donate my deeds to Living Waters Counseling in Headland, AL to help them build cabins for respite care of families dealing with mental illnesses. This past February I attended the dedication of the cabins, fully funded by matching funds from the Wiregrass Foundation in Dothan, AL. The director, Dr Ginger Meyer, had a new vision for a college to prepare more counselors and doctors to be built for trainng of Christian workers. I talked with a trustee and again offered my timeshare deeds to help but they seem to be worthless.


----------



## ssreward (Jul 3, 2017)

Nomad34 said:


> After signing with Buy a Timeshare for the $3000. I called to tell them I wanted to donate my deeds to Living Waters Counseling in Headland, AL to help them build cabins for respite care of families dealing with mental illnesses. This past February I attended the dedication of the cabins, fully funded by matching funds from the Wiregrass Foundation in Dothan, AL. The director, Dr Ginger Meyer, had a new vision for a college to prepare more counselors and doctors to be built for trainng of Christian workers. I talked with a trustee and again offered my timeshare deeds to help but they seem to be worthless.


I'm not sure why you thought a church in Alabama (who, frankly, seems almost as questionable as the timeshare salesmen from my quick googling) would be interested in a timeshare, obviously it's worthless to them - taking a weeks vacation someplace isn't going to help them build cabins. But that doesn't mean it's inherently worthless, just that it is *to them*. There's plenty of people willing to take a free or cheap Wyndham contract off your hands, it's just a matter of offering it in the correct market. Neither churches or $3000 pay-up-front postcard operations are that market - you'd be better served by posting in the Bargain Bin forum here if you want to get rid of them.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jul 3, 2017)

ssreward said:


> I'm not sure why you thought a church in Alabama (who, frankly, seems almost as questionable as the timeshare salesmen from my quick googling) would be interested in a timeshare, obviously it's worthless to them - taking a weeks vacation someplace isn't going to help them build cabins. But that doesn't mean it's inherently worthless, just that it is *to them*. There's plenty of people willing to take a free or cheap Wyndham contract off your hands, it's just a matter of offering it in the correct market. Neither churches or $3000 pay-up-front postcard operations are that market - you'd be better served by posting in the Bargain Bin forum here if you want to get rid of them.


Thank you. You are right, they are worthless right now but not ready to sell until a better offer. Hoping website may soon be better too.


----------



## ssreward (Jul 3, 2017)

Nomad34 said:


> Thank you. You are right, they are worthless right now but not ready to sell until a better offer. Hoping website may soon be better too.


Just make sure not to pay any up-front fees (like the $3000 previously mentioned) when you are ready  And I'm sure the website will be better soon - they're not the first company to roll out an crappy, bug-ridden system & they won't be the last...the kinks will eventually get worked out


----------

